# cabomba



## steffie_0202 (May 3, 2005)

Hey there!
I have a 10 gallon with tetras (neon, black skirt, and painted) would some cabomba plants be alright for my aquarium?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cant tell you. We need to know about your tank (Lighting, substrate, filtration, CO2 if any).


----------



## steffie_0202 (May 3, 2005)

ah! alright then. my tank is very very low maintenance. I change water about once a week, and clean the decor when needed. Other than that, all I do is feed my fish everyday. I have an aquaclear mini filter, and a lighting hood that has two 15 watt bulbs, i believe i dont put any thing into my water, and I have this powder stuff that i add to the water after i change it, which takes care of the pH.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cabomba will die in a week or two in your tank. I would go with anubias, anacharis, java fern, and common crypt species (look for bronze wendtii for color in your tank).


----------



## steffie_0202 (May 3, 2005)

great, thanks!


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

steffie_0202 said:


> ah! alright then. my tank is very very low maintenance. I change water about once a week, and clean the decor when needed. Other than that, all I do is feed my fish everyday. I have an aquaclear mini filter, and a lighting hood that has two 15 watt bulbs, i believe i dont put any thing into my water, and I have this powder stuff that i add to the water after i change it, which takes care of the pH.


What is this POWDER STUFF that you add and why do you add this to your tank? what is your PH? I know..... i know too many questions but just wondering because adding stuff without knowing what it does will alter water params & my not be good for your fish. Most fish can adjust to your water's params as long as it is stable.IMO

-Brian


----------



## steffie_0202 (May 3, 2005)

it just adjusts the water automatically to a 7.0 pH. I've used it as long as i've had my fish for- almost a year now.


----------

